# X728



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

On a X728 John Deere garden tractor do you check the transaxle with the dipstick turned in all the way or do you rest it on its neck not turned in?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Schmidrj, welcome to the tractor forum.

The owners manual for an X748 John Deere for checking transaxle fluid level states "Install dipstick until it rests on top of fill tube. Do not tighten dipstick."

I expect that your manual for an X728 states the same.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

My normal procedure is to rest the dipstick on top of the filler tube to check fluid levels.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I flipped through my manual (not a John Deere) so after all that research, I found the instructions printed right on the dipstick.! LOL


----------



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

harry16 said:


> Hello Schmidrj, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The owners manual for an X748 John Deere for checking transaxle fluid level states "Install dipstick until it rests on top of fill tube. Do not tighten dipstick."
> 
> I expect that your manual for an X728 states the same.


Thanks


----------



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

harry16 said:


> Hello Schmidrj, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The owners manual for an X748 John Deere for checking transaxle fluid level states "Install dipstick until it rests on top of fill tube. Do not tighten dipstick."
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

harry16 said:


> My normal procedure is to rest the dipstick on top of the filler tube to check fluid levels.


Thanks


----------



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

Schmidrj said:


> Thanks


Thanks


----------



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

harry16 said:


> Hello Schmidrj, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The owners manual for an X748 John Deere for checking transaxle fluid level states "Install dipstick until it rests on top of fill tube. Do not tighten dipstick."
> 
> I expect that your manual for an X728 states the same.


Thanks


----------

